# Diablo 2 LOD Online



## Chamandra (4. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich überreden lassen und D2LOD gekauft.
natürlich wollte ich nicht den einzelspieler-modus spielen da ja ein "mehrspieler-modus" angeboten wird.

also gesagt, getan ! losgelevelt ! 2 quests erfüllt !
nach einer pause wollte ich wieder spielen musste aber von vorne beginnen !
(nicht vom lvl her, nur von der story)

muß ich jetzt also immer alles von vorne machen wenn mich ins BN einlogge ?

wie komme ich dann zu den anderen welten, also über akt 1 hinaus ?

sry bin noch anfängerin mit diablo ! 

lg


----------



## Bendt (5. Oktober 2010)

Online wird der Fortschritt nicht gespeichert, das ist nur im Singleplayer so. Wenn du also AktIII etc sehen möchtest bleibt dir nur
1. am Stück online zocken
oder
2. offline Singleplayer spielen

Voranschreiten kannst du indem du alle Quests in einem Akt fertig hast. Manche Quests verlangen das erledigen voriger Quests usw.


----------



## Arosk (5. Oktober 2010)

Was für ein Shit... Wenn man im Battle.net spielt werden die Fortschritte gespeichert wie im Singleplayer, nur in dem Fall halt aufm Server und nicht auf dem PC...


----------



## Davatar (5. Oktober 2010)

Was Arosk sagt stimmt so, wird alles gespeichert.


----------



## Osric (5. Oktober 2010)

Chamandra schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mich überreden lassen und D2LOD gekauft.
> natürlich wollte ich nicht den einzelspieler-modus spielen da ja ein "mehrspieler-modus" angeboten wird.
> ...



Wie lange war deine Pause? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, musste man seinen Char am Anfang ohne größere Pausen spielen - sonst wurde der gelöscht. Sollte aber auch in der Überischt deiner Charaktere stehen (glaub innerhalb von 5 Tagen so 10 Spielstunden). Oh man ist das lange her^^

Ach so, die Chars werden auch nach glaub ?2? Monaten inaktivität gelöscht.

Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liegen - hab das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren gezockt.


----------



## Bendt (5. Oktober 2010)

Wenn du also die Story spielen möchtest dann empfehle ich dir den Singleplayermodus.


----------



## Arosk (5. Oktober 2010)

Osric schrieb:


> Wie lange war deine Pause? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, musste man seinen Char am Anfang ohne größere Pausen spielen - sonst wurde der gelöscht. Sollte aber auch in der Überischt deiner Charaktere stehen (glaub innerhalb von 5 Tagen so 10 Spielstunden). Oh man ist das lange her^^
> 
> Ach so, die Chars werden auch nach glaub ?2? Monaten inaktivität gelöscht.
> 
> Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liegen - hab das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren gezockt.



Die Chars werden nach 90 Tagen inaktiv, sobald man sich aber mit diesen wieder einloggt sind sie wieder aktiv, falls nicht jemand einen Char mit diesem Namen in der Zeit erstellt hat. Und ich glaube kaum das seine Pause 90 Tage gedauert hat wenn er sich es eben mal gekauft hat, sondern er spricht von einer Pause innerhalb eines Tages oder eine Pause von einem Tag.


----------



## jolk (5. Oktober 2010)

Chamandra schrieb:


> wie komme ich dann zu den anderen welten, also über akt 1 hinaus ?



du musst im ersten akt alle 6 quests machen dann kommst du mitilfe von Warriv in den zweiten akt und mit hilfe der Wegpunkte (wps) kannst du auch einfach immer hin und her wechseln (zwischen regionen und akten)

Unterschied zwischen Sp und Battlenet (Multiplayer2/Offenes kannste vergessen)
-Bnet sind noch andere spieler (auch wenns mittlerweile bots sind..)
-Bnet gibts rankings
-im Bnet gibts mehr Items (Runenwörter)
-im Bnets gibt es 2 Events, die es nicht im Sp gibt
-im Bnet werden Karten nicht gespeichert, da die level sich immer neu zufallsgenerieren (im sp behält man immer die zufallsgenerierung)

denke das hilft dir


----------



## Girderia (13. Oktober 2010)

erstaunlich wie wenig einige hier lesen können.

die lösung deines problems sind die wegepunkte. in fast jedem gebiet gibt es einen wegepunkt. wenn du diesen aktivierst (anklicken) kannst du dich später immer wieder zu diesem teleportieren (in jeder stadt ist auch so ein punkt). die gegner sind allerdings wieder da. wenn du also z.B im feld der steine den wegepunkt aktiv hast, musst du dich morgen nicht mehr bis dahin durchkämpfen, sondern musst ggf. nurnoch da ein paar gegner töten um dich bis zum nächsten gebiet durchzuschlagen.

und wenn das in den letzten jahren nicht gändert wurde muss man nur den endboss des jeweiligen aktes töten um in den nächsten akt zu kommen, alle quest zu erledigen ist unnötig (aber dennoch empfehlenswert)


----------



## Der_Druide (22. Oktober 2010)

Also, wie schon erwähnt, wird im MP-Modus pro eröffnetes Spiel die Gebiete neu generiert. Machst du ein neues Spiel auf, so ist bis zu dem Endboss Baal(Akt5 Ende) alles fertig. Bestimmte Gebite sind aber immer gleich. So bleibt ein "bisßchen Abwechslung" 
Nun, da Du neu bist, schaue in der Stadt auf diesen 4eckigen Stein mit Runenkreis drauf und klicke ihn an. Eine Liste zeigt Dir dann, wo bestimmte Teleportpunkte sind. Zwischen diesen kannst du umherspringen. Hast du ausserhalb einen aktiviert, so(wie schon erwähnt) bleibt er dir für diesen Schwiergkeitsgrad erhalten. Verlässt du das spiel oder betrist ein anderes Spiel, so kannst du zu einem TePu. hin gehen und dein Abenteuer fortsetzen. 
Zur Info. Es können bis zu 8 Spieler in einem erstellten Spiel eintreten. Dadurch kann man auch zusammen in einer Gruppe lvlen oder questen. Je mehr spieler in einem Spiel sind und so schwerer werden die gegner um so mehr erfahrung bekommst du auch. Bist du zusätzlich in einer Party im selben gebiet bekommst du noch einen Extra ep-bonus. So ist ein Teamplay von 8 Leuten in einer Party am sinnvollsten. Leider gibt es auch solche die sogenannte Bossruns machen.(meist weit höhergelevelt ALS DU) und killen dir die Akt-Bosse, die du ja auch töten musst um den nächsten zu erreichen. Also musst du neues Spiel aufmachen....

Die Quests geben neben erfahrung auch manchmal +Statuspunte oder Skillpunkte. So sollte man diese auf jeden Fall machen. 

Aber richtiges Storyfeeling kommt eher im Singleplayer auf, da du da nicht gezogen wirst, und so die Geschichte des dunklen Wanderers verfolgen kannst. Akt3 ist der nervigste und viele kennen da nur 3 TePo-Punkte


----------

